# Cable Airshow- January 8-9, 2011



## evangilder (Jan 15, 2011)

For the first time in 5 years of going to the Cable show, the weather was pretty crappy. It was cool and cloudy all day on Saturday, and even colder on Sunday until about 1 PM. The sun finally came out and brought some cool lighting. Here are some samples:






















Click the banner below to see more


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 15, 2011)

As always Eric, exceptional, exceptional.  I really like the B-25 shot and the last one with the three Stearman and the lead craft I'm not sure of.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks Aaron. The lead ship is a Ryan PT-22 Recruit.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 17, 2011)

Great shots, as usual, Eric...

Charles


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 17, 2011)

making me jealous as I look outside at the snow our coldest day of the year at 20f or -8c


----------



## evangilder (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks guys. It was 43 last sunday out there and 87F today.


----------



## ontos (Jan 19, 2011)

Again great shots Eric, another show I missed


----------



## evangilder (Jan 20, 2011)

Riverside is coming up in March. Hopefully there will be less wind this year.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 20, 2011)

How did I miss this one. Great shots as usual Eric. Another couple of shows like that and you might just be ready to shoot a British airshow


----------



## evangilder (Jan 20, 2011)

Been there, done that, Gnomey! Two years at Mildenhall Air Fete were the toughest lighting conditions to shoot in. I was beginning to feel deja-va with this one.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 20, 2011)

Yeah, know the feeling. 2/3's of the time I've been to an airshow here, it has either rained or been really low cloud. Only had one sunny show so far so it does make a challenge but get it right and the shots can come out really great with some interesting lighting.

Eg: IMG_5483 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## evangilder (Jan 20, 2011)

You made the low overcast work well for that shot, but I prefer bluer skies, as I am sure you do.


----------



## Geedee (Jan 21, 2011)

Great...now I feel depressed...again !. 

Havent looked at your site to catch up on the rest of the shots, but those are some beauts on this thread. Love that '25 shot


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 21, 2011)

evangilder said:


> You made the low overcast work well for that shot, but I prefer bluer skies, as I am sure you do.



Of course but that is still one of my favourite aircraft shots I've taken. Blue skies make life so much easier though as I'm sure you know.


----------

